# can you use horns with tweeters??? or suggest not to



## saleen_1985 (Dec 30, 2011)

My current setup that I am working on consists of this so far, and was wondering about adding some horns and was wondering if this was feasible.

I have a 2006 Ford F150 Super Cab

Head Unit - Alpine INA-W910
Processor - Alpine H800
Hertz MLK mille 3-way
(6.5" ML1600 powered by Arc Audio SE2300 - 300wrms x 2 @ 4 ohms, mounted in bottom of door)
(3" ML700 and ML 280 tweeter both powered by Zed Dreadnought 225Wrms X 4 @ 4 ohms, mounted in kick panels)
JL Audio stealth box 10" sub powered by JL 500/1

was thinking of adding a pair of ID mini horns mounted under dash and being powered by Audison LRx 2.250 (125w X 2 @ 4 ohms) not sure what that equates to at 8 ohms and if amp is capable of 8 ohms???

Question is would I benefit with horns, can you run horns with tweeters, and what would be a good 8 ohm amp for the horns????


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

why do you want to add horns is the 1st question


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> why do you want to add horns is the 1st question


x2 on that.

and any amp can handle an 8 ohm load.


----------



## saleen_1985 (Dec 30, 2011)

reason being was someone suggested that if I wanted my previous system to be louder with in your face hair splitting sound to add some horns, so as I was re-doing my newer system I thought I would look into adding some...


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

You can use tweeter or super tweeter if you like, let say to add sparkleness 

Just be careful when matching x-over and adjusting eq or setting gain level for both driver.

Careless implementation will sound worse than a pair HLCD sing alone into the upper octave. Thx


----------



## saleen_1985 (Dec 30, 2011)

ok I guess best thing to is wait till I get my system in, listen to it and decide and go from there, I just thought it would be easier to do it all at once while it was being installed, but since I already supposedly have a nice sounding set of Hertz tweeters, then I'm porobably not going to need a set of horns


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I would also suggest that you will have a hard time getting those hertz to keep up. if I remember right, those are not very efficient midbass at all. HLCD are in the 108 dB 1w/1m region. pairing that with a 84dB midbass will never work. you wuold need 500 watts of midbass power and 25 watts for the horns.


----------



## saleen_1985 (Dec 30, 2011)

ratings on the hertz midbass are rated at 93db sensitivity, so they should probably sound better to what I see people running like the Image dynamics CTX65CS which are only 89db plus hertz will handle more power..


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

saleen_1985 said:


> ratings on the hertz midbass are rated at 93db sensitivity, so they should probably sound better to what I see people running like the Image dynamics CTX65CS which are only 89db plus hertz will handle more power..


Sensitivity rating on the ML1600 is 89dB 1w/1m (93dB 2.83V) - so not really efficient. 

To give you an idea: 
RMS - Sensitivity
640w - 89dB
320w - 92dB 
160w - 95dB 
80w - 98dB
40w - 101dB
20w - 104dB
10w - 107dB 

So you'll need about 640w is you send 10w to your horns if you keep your ML1600 <-- good luck with that  
And yes, horns' real sensitivity are rated @ 1w/1m

Kelvin


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I might add, the CTX IDs are the entry level IDs. (mediocre at best, IMHO) the XS series are 93dB 1w/1m and much more in line, cost wise, with your hertz.


----------



## saleen_1985 (Dec 30, 2011)

ok so really the only benefit is to use a mid horn, using a midbass speaker is just a waste of effort, ok thanks


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

no when using a horn you need a really good midbass speaker. using a midrange and tweet is not needed.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

IMHO, by using "Passive Equalizer", you don't have to worry again about what kind of midbass that you will use.

Any sensitivity of midbass (89dB, 90dB, 91dB, 92dB, 93dB, etc...) will be suit to play with horns.

You should try to use "Passive Equalizer".

Thank you.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

That passive eq idea is dumb. It negates the whole point of having a high efficient horn in the first place. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk


----------



## saleen_1985 (Dec 30, 2011)

now I like this just can't find who sells them
HERTZ by Elettromedia - Special Car Stereo
HERTZ by Elettromedia - Special Car Stereo


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Perhaps, you should try...
Then you can give your testimonial.




minbari said:


> I might add, the CTX IDs are the entry level IDs. (mediocre at best, IMHO) the XS series are 93dB 1w/1m and much more in line, cost wise, with your hertz.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Which xS are 93 dB 1w/1m?

And the passive EQ can work really well. There were a few world championships won using some passive EQ circuits...mostly line level before the amps though.

But any EQing is going to reduce the system efficiency to a degree if you want a flat response.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

IDs site seems to have gone to a 1 page website now, no product information so I only have this to show specs.

Image Dynamics X65 6-1/2" XS Series Mid-Bass Drivers
Image Dynamics X69 (X 69) 6" x 9" XS Mid-Bass Speaker Drivers

thier 2011 catalog says the same thing.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Any 4 ohm 6 that is 93 dB sensitive will pretty much be a midrange...or not be worth much in the midbass.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

if you say so. they play well down to 55 hz in my escape. 

Even on deck power (20watts) you can feel snare drum pops in your chest and kick drums on your leg.

I understand irons law and am certainly not suggesting that they break it, lol. 93dB is not so crazy sensitive that it doesnt work for midbass. contact horsemanwill and ask him as well. he runs dual x65s with his HLCD setup.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

<- was on Team Image Dynamics for nearly 10 years.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

then what are you arging with me about............you know how they perform.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, and they don't do much below 80.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Yeah, and they don't do much below 80.


Probably coz the FS is 80.58Hz... and the Xmax is 3.25mm one-way

From the specs I got, the X65 has a sensitivity of 91dB 1w/1m and the X69 has 91.95dB 1w/1m (FS is 76.27Hz)

Kelvin


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> Probably coz the FS is 80.58Hz... and the Xmax is 3.25mm one-way
> 
> From the specs I got, the X65 has a sensitivity of 91dB 1w/1m and the X69 has 91.95dB 1w/1m (FS is 76.27Hz)
> 
> Kelvin


not saying your wrong, was just going by the specs in the ID manuals.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

minbari said:


> not saying your wrong, was just going by the specs in the ID manuals.


Understood... I got those specs when posted by Matt Bogart on the ID Forum. Knew I had to save them somewhere on my computer  

Kelvin 

PS: don't know the Xmax for the X69 though...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Those are the specs I have too. Matt posted the parameters as tested by LinearX years back.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Those are the specs I have too. Matt posted the parameters as *tested* *by* *LinearX* years back.


Correct... 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Or more technically correct, LMS...


----------

